# PAX who can't drive due to DUI's should not be allowed to rate Drivers!



## Tophat (Sep 4, 2014)

That's the way I see it, for many reasons... What do you think?


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

While I understand some likely reasons for your opinion, no, I don't actually think Uber should research if their customers have DUIs and then ban them from rating their ride.


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

How would Uber know if a passenger had a DUI? What business of it is theirs? Why would a passenger with a DUI have any less rights than any other passenger to rate drivers? They pay the same rate. If anything, I'd like to see pax with a rating of 4.5 or below or any cancellations (rider or driver) within the past 60 days that could result in them being charged from being able to rate a driver. Those are the problem customers, not people with a DUI that are obeying the terms of their license suspension and being responsible enough to Uber.


----------



## Tophat (Sep 4, 2014)

I'll use this as an example; Felons aren't allowed to vote, that right has been taken away. Pax who have lost their right drive, should not have a right to rate people who have the right to drive. Therefore it should be a requirement to gain access to the riders app to provide a valid drivers license in order to rate their drivers.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Brady said:


> How would Uber know if a passenger had a DUI? What business of it is theirs? Why would a passenger with a DUI have any less rights than any other passenger to rate drivers? They pay the same rate. If anything, I'd like to see pax with a rating of 4.5 or below or any cancellations (rider or driver) within the past 60 days that could result in them being charged from being able to rate a driver. Those are the problem customers, not people with a DUI that are obeying the terms of their license suspension and being responsible enough to Uber.


DUI's are criminal records so they are a matter of public record. To answer you question, it's ALL of our business. That's why DUI's are posted in the newspaper on on the websites for every court in the country.

Anything else I can help you with this fine Veterans Day morning?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Tophat said:


> That's the way I see it, for many reasons... What do you think?


I was half serious last night when I suggested that Uber needs to integrate a breathalyzer app into the driver rating system so that drunks can't rate. Persons with impaired judgment are in no position to rate anybody or anything. That's why they called Uber for a ride in the first place. And in many cases, it's also why they don't have drivers licenses any longer.


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

"Sir, I need to see your drivers license at the end of the ride before you're authorized to rate my services today"

Seriously???
I know why you care with your 'many reasons'. Why does Uber care?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

MiamiFlyer said:


> "Sir, I need to see your drivers license at the end of the ride before you're authorized to rate my services today"
> 
> Seriously???
> I know why you care with your 'many reasons'. Why does Uber care?


You're missing the point, Fly. Let me see if I can clarify this for you. Drunks have impaired judgment, impaired motor schools, physical impairment, speech impairment, etc. Logically speaking, do you really want such a person making a judgment on your performance in the execution of your duties? If you're OK with that, then you'll probably be OK with drunk judges, drunk police officers, drunk doctors, drunk attorneys, etc.

Anything else I can help you with, or are you good for now?


----------



## Anzac (Oct 22, 2014)

What if they are sober or going to and from a job?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Anzac said:


> What if they are sober or going to and from a job?


If they're sober then they're not impaired. No problem.


----------



## Tophat (Sep 4, 2014)

Actually I see this as a huge problem... Allowing people who have used poor judgement and screwed up their own lives being able to rate those us of who have not anonymously without terms and conditions. While every other business using a rating system requires you to log-in, enter a valid email, or identify yourself in some manor and agree to the terms and conditions of their rating systems, which states that you may not use this for slander/defamation purposes and that legal sanctions may be applied, giving them the right to press charges and sue you for doing so. We as independent contractors are in business for ourselves and are no different than any other business that uses a rating system to boost their business in the future.


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

Tophat said:


> Actually I see this as a huge problem... Allowing people who have used poor judgement and screwed up their own lives being able to rate those us of who have not anonymously without terms and conditions. While every other business using a rating system requires you to log-in, enter a valid email, or identify yourself in some manor and agree to the terms and conditions of their rating systems, which states that you may not use this for slander/defamation purposes and that legal sanctions may be applied, giving them the right to press charges and sue you for doing so. We as independent contractors are in business for ourselves and are no different than any other business that uses a rating system to boost their business in the future.


When you get 1-starred, that is you, the private contractor getting a one-star, not Uber. Better yet, you don't even know who gave you that 1-star with Uber's terms and conditions. Again, we see why you care. Why does Uber care?


----------



## Tophat (Sep 4, 2014)

I can't speak for Uber...sorry.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

MiamiFlyer said:


> When you get 1-starred, that is you, the private contractor getting a one-star, not Uber. Better yet, you don't even know who gave you that 1-star with Uber's terms and conditions. Again, we see why you care. Why does Uber care?


You'd have to ask someone at Uber. I am not an Uber exec, so I really can't address your inquiry.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Maybe they can have a captcha or some simple math problem to confirm the rider is in a state where they can rate. I've seen a pax leaving the hotel trying to get an uber. She was so drunk, she opens the app.gets the screen to rate previous ride. She was tapping random places on the screen. She could not get pas that screen so she just took a cab. That was an interesting thing to watch..


----------



## Tophat (Sep 4, 2014)

Anzac said:


> What if they are sober or going to and from a job?


I honestly don't see a difference. I don't agree people who now have to pay every single time they go to and from work because they have lost their license due to using poor judgment will use the rating system objectively, if anything it gives them an opportunity to abuse it.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

_As an ÜberBlack Partner, its not my place to judge people . I like the fact ,on Friday or Saturday nights, I am the DD for many many people._


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _As an ÜberBlack Partner, its not my place to judge people . I like the fact ,on Friday or Saturday nights, I am the DD for many many people._


I agree 100%. I just don't want persons with impaired judgment rating me on the execution of my duties.


----------



## PingPong (Oct 13, 2014)

People that have dui's may be bitter that they depend on you to get around..


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

The entire rating system needs to go away. Period. End of story.


----------



## Tophat (Sep 4, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _As an ÜberBlack Partner, its not my place to judge people . I like the fact ,on Friday or Saturday nights, I am the DD for many many people._


That's a great attitude to have and I hope you feel the same way after someone pukes in your car and gives you a poor rating because they got charged $200 in clean up fees... Keep up the good work! Uber on!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Tophat said:


> That's a great attitude to have and I hope you feel the same way after someone pukes in your car and gives you a poor rating because they got charged $200 in clean up fees... Keep up the good work! Uber on!


You know, that's an excellent point. It's magnanimous to not judge others, or at least say one doesn't judge others. On the other hand, we need to keep this in perspective by remembering just exactly who is doing who the favor here. And as long as I'm taking the time and expending the effort to do someone a favor, I most certainly reserve the right to judge them however I please. But this question is very simple to answer. People who are too drunk to drive call Uber because they are impaired. Ergo, impaired persons should not be judging those of us who are sober and providing them a service. Impaired judgment is impaired judgment regardless of the context. The last thing any of us needs is a bellicose drunk rating us in the execution of our duties, we will agree.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Tophat said:


> That's the way I see it, for many reasons... What do you think?


It's a well known fact that driving late hours on weekends will lower ratings. For me it's a good test to balance control, efficiency and service. I feel fortunate when I can come out of a long busy weekend and only take a minor .01 or .02 hit to the rating. It actually accelerates the elimination of marginal drivers. Not saying that's good and it's very possible for even a good driver to get totally screwed. I have experienced both ends of the spectrum. Herding drunk cats is not much fun, but the pay is good. When it's not, it's NOT WORTH the efforts that's for damn sure.

I'd also ADD that part timers have a distinct disadvantage with ratings because they usually only drive on the tough nights. During the week a full timer can heal their wounds by giving a few net $2.40 rides and they are good to go for the next weekend drunk fest.


----------



## BostonBandit (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm shocked about the number of passengers who've admitted to losing their license due to an OUI.


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

BostonBandit said:


> I'm shocked about the number of passengers who've admitted to losing their license due to an OUI.


It's understandable once one becomes familiar with Alcoholic Anonymous, a program which many people who receive an OUI/DUI are compelled to go to by the courts. AA members introduce themselves by saying, Hi, my name is _______ and I'm an alcoholic. Many then go on to tell their story, which frequently involves an OUI/DUI. The AA member who has been in the program several weeks and who has taken to it has told his story a number of times and is comfortable relating what brought them to AA and the progress she is making. With progress in recovery, the shame of past drunk driving episodes diminishes. They've become a different person in a different stage of life. The admission to other AA members, friends & family and strangers is part of the recovery process. It's the people who continue to drink and drive that hide the fact. Passengers taking Uber are the responsible ones. Which is why the premise of this thread is flawed.


----------



## BostonBandit (Jul 22, 2014)

Understood, but my interpretation of the admission (to me, their driver) is almost as if they're complaining about the extra cost with having to get to and from work or elsewhere.


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

BostonBandit said:


> Understood, but my interpretation of the admission (to me, their driver) is almost as if they're complaining about the extra cost with having to get to and from work or elsewhere.


The smart ones take Uber to avoid getting a DUI. The dumb ones take it afterwards. As much as many of us complain about Uber as drivers, it's a great resource over traditional taxis for riders. And with the average first DUI costing $3,000 in my state, that's worth 375 $8 rides.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Brady said:


> The smart ones take Uber to avoid getting a DUI. The dumb ones take it afterwards. As much as many of us complain about Uber as drivers, it's a great resource over traditional taxis for riders. And with the average first DUI costing $3,000 in my state, that's worth 375 $8 rides.


One of my early Lyft rides was a DUI specialist lawyer...says the retainer alone for a lawyer from his firm is $2,600. That's just the retainer...how much does the full thing cost? Didn't ask if that's a simple 'got caught' DUI or one involving accidents/injuries. My ex-wife blew a .21 when we were dating (1998), after hitting three moving cars and a telephone pole. Can't imagine the price tag on that one in today's $$.


----------



## Uberific (Nov 5, 2014)

Tophat said:


> I honestly don't see a difference. I don't agree people who now have to pay every single time they go to and from work because they have lost their license due to using poor judgment will use the rating system objectively, if anything it gives them an opportunity to abuse it.


This makes no sense.....

So you're saying someone who has a DUI (You don't even know the circumstances of the DUI) should basically just be glad they have a ride to get somewhere and that their quality of service or opinion doesn't matter even though they are paying you their hard earned money? Get off your high horse you're a chauffeur.

I personally have over 200 rides in past 12 months, a DUI 2 years ago, and don't drive because it's not really worth it where I live right now when I can take public transportation or uber anywhere.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

There needs to be a pop math question before riders can rate drivers. Something like 35 + 72, or 15 x 8. This should weed out all the drunks and stupid people.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Uberific said:


> This makes no sense.....
> 
> So you're saying someone who has a DUI (You don't even know the circumstances of the DUI) should basically just be glad they have a ride to get somewhere and that their quality of service or opinion doesn't matter even though they are paying you their hard earned money? Get off your high horse you're a chauffeur.
> 
> I personally have over 200 rides in past 12 months, a DUI 2 years ago, and don't drive because it's not worth really worth it where I live right now when I can take public transportation or uber anywhere.


Love Scandal!!!! LOL


----------



## Tophat (Sep 4, 2014)

Uberific said:


> This makes no sense.....
> 
> So you're saying someone who has a DUI (You don't even know the circumstances of the DUI) should basically just be glad they have a ride to get somewhere and that their quality of service or opinion doesn't matter even though they are paying you their hard earned money? Get off your high horse you're a chauffeur.
> 
> I personally have over 200 rides in past 12 months, a DUI 2 years ago, and don't drive because it's not really worth it where I live right now when I can take public transportation or uber anywhere.


Glad to hear from a rider who uses UBER due to having a DUI. But please refrain from speaking for me...

I am saying this: People who drink and drive are committing an act of violence, as they will hurt someone sooner or later. I don't agree that they should be entitled with the same rights and privileges as those who have not had DUI's.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

I agree that DRUNK PEOPLE (impaired) have the potential to make a bad judgement during the rating process.......But I disagree with banning the rating process from people who have received DUI's .........

If a sober former DUI recipient gets shitty service from you, it wouldn't be fair for other riders not to be aware of your shitty service......


----------



## Tophat (Sep 4, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> I agree that DRUNK PEOPLE (impaired) have the potential to make a bad judgement during the rating process.......But I disagree with banning the rating process from people who have received DUI's .........
> 
> If a sober former DUI recipient gets shitty service from you, it wouldn't be fair for other riders not to be aware of your shitty service......


I understand your point. But if I am unaware of who is and who isn't allowed to rate me for my services, then it would be in my best interest to provide the same service to everyone. I do provide good service and my rating shows that.

I believe the rating system makes drivers vulnerable under certain circumstances that would be easily corrected if the rating system was recognized as a privilege, and not necessarily an entitlement of all riders.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Tophat said:


> That's a great attitude to have and I hope you feel the same way after someone pukes in your car and gives you a poor rating because they got charged $200 in clean up fees... Keep up the good work! Uber on!


I could care less if I got a poor rating. At least I will be reimbursed. Having 18 years experience as a limo driver ,with 3 of those years owning my own limo service,I have never ever had anyone puke in any of my vehicles. Thanks for the reply Debbie Downer


----------



## Tophat (Sep 4, 2014)

I also posted this in the News forum, but I think it applies to this thread as well...


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Tophat said:


> I also posted this in the News forum, but I think it applies to this thread as well...


Now thats crazy. I have thought about tying to obtain my CCW. Here is CA thats tough to do. I already have a weapon,so thats not a problem. Thanks for sharing that story.


----------



## Tophat (Sep 4, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> Now thats crazy. I have thought about tying to obtain my CCW. Here is CA thats tough to do. I already have a weapon,so thats not a problem. Thanks for sharing that story.


You're welcome.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Tophat said:


> You're welcome.


So I see you are in Phoenix. Are you excited for the week of Superbowl ?


----------



## Tophat (Sep 4, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> So I see you are in Phoenix. Are you excited for the week of Superbowl ?


ABSOLUTELY!!! =]


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

It only makes sense to me if they had to explain their reasons for rating us less than 5stars - and see suddenly our ratings will be fine, since people don't want to deal with a survey type of rating.. if it's more convenient for them.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

I dont agree. Just because someone made a bad decision and got a DUI does not mean they are not capable to rate. Ive got riders with DUI and yet they all rated me 5*.


----------



## Tophat (Sep 4, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> I dont agree. Just because someone made a bad decision and got a DUI does not mean they are not capable to rate. Ive got riders with DUI and yet they all rated me 5*.


Maybe you're right...

http://www.10news.com/news/woman-attacks-sister-in-uber-cab-brawl

Can you explain why these people should be allowed to put every ones lives they come in contact with, in danger, and then have the right/privilege give the driver a poor rating for providing a service to help prevent that. And why a driver who paid for their car with their hard earned money should be subjected to situations like this...


----------



## ivan jurgenhoff (Nov 21, 2014)

the pax should be grateful he/she has such an inexpensive and convenient option for transportation... If you received a poor rating from them, give 'em one more ride and then 1 star 'em...


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Tophat said:


> That's the way I see it, for many reasons... What do you think?


...why not? I rate pax when I am drunk


----------



## Neighbourly (Nov 23, 2014)

Tophat said:


> ABSOLUTELY!!! =]


Seconded. A downtown or Tempe stadium would be a different story. I'll take Scottsdale-Glendale runs all week long, thanks.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> Now thats crazy. I have thought about tying to obtain my CCW. Here is CA thats tough to do. I already have a weapon,so thats not a problem. Thanks for sharing that story.


May be a bit easier now, ruling came down recently saying you no longer have to justify your need beyond self defense. My local sheriff in Ventura County is issuing based on clean background check and completing the required training. You no longer need to be carrying large amounts of cash, jewelry, etc. go for it!


----------



## LenV (Aug 19, 2014)

IMO nobody should have the right to rate the driver and vice-versa. If there was a real issue, that's what email is for.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Brady said:


> How would Uber know if a passenger had a DUI? What business of it is theirs? Why would a passenger with a DUI have any less rights than any other passenger to rate drivers? They pay the same rate. If anything, I'd like to see pax with a rating of 4.5 or below or any cancellations (rider or driver) within the past 60 days that could result in them being charged from being able to rate a driver. Those are the problem customers, not people with a DUI that are obeying the terms of their license suspension and being responsible enough to Uber.


THREAD #3/ BRADY: Well said "Timmy!" and
nice usage of recent South Park avatar.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I don't think passengers should be allowed to rate period. If they have a real problem with a driver then let them send an e-mail and then Uber should hear the drivers side and make a determination based on what they hear. Uber uses ratings simply to keep their drivers thinking they are lucky to have their precious Uber job. Ratings are simply a form of mind control. If you are worried about your rating and deactivation then you are distracted from thinking about rate decreases, shady insurance, insane amounts of mileage on your car, puke in your backseat etc. etc. Stop looking at your ratings. Care about important things. If Uber deactivates you because a couple of drunk children with fake ID's gives you a bad rating then maybe you shouldn't be working for such a uncaring, manipulative, bullshit company in the first place. I make money off of DUI people. At least I used to before all the rate decreases.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> I don't think passengers should be allowed to rate period. If they have a real problem with a driver then let them send an e-mail and then Uber should hear the drivers side and make a determination based on what they hear. Uber uses ratings simply to keep their drivers thinking they are lucky to have their precious Uber job. Ratings are simply a form of mind control. If you are worried about your rating and deactivation then you are distracted from thinking about rate decreases, shady insurance, insane amounts of mileage on your car, puke in your backseat etc. etc. Stop looking at your ratings. Care about important things. If Uber deactivates you because a couple of drunk children with fake ID's gives you a bad rating then maybe you shouldn't be working for such a uncaring, manipulative, bullshit company in the first place. I make money of of DUI people. At least I used to before all the rate decreases.


You make an excellent point. However, we all know and Uber also knows how statistically flawed the rating system is - thanks to yours truly. And Uber has all but admitted that rapidly cycling through drivers is a foundation of its model. But given that I've figured out how to totally flank the driver rating system, it'll be interesting to see what happens when they deactivate me with a 4.98+ rating. I drove 46 trips last week and earned only fives.


----------



## lexus-sam (Dec 19, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> You're missing the point, Fly. Let me see if I can clarify this for you. Drunks have impaired judgment, impaired motor schools, physical impairment, speech impairment, etc. Logically speaking, do you really want such a person making a judgment on your performance in the execution of your duties? If you're OK with that, then you'll probably be OK with drunk judges, drunk police officers, drunk doctors, drunk attorneys, etc.
> 
> Anything else I can help you with, or are you good for now?


I hereby swear that any passengers that rated me less than 5 stars was drunk out of their gourd. And that's the truth.


----------



## lexus-sam (Dec 19, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> You make an excellent point. However, we all know and Uber also knows how statistically flawed the rating system is - thanks to yours truly. And Uber has all but admitted that rapidly cycling through drivers is a foundation of its model. But given that I've figured out how to totally flank the driver rating system, it'll be interesting to see what happens when they deactivate me with a 4.98+ rating. I drove 46 trips last week and earned only fives.


How did u get 5s. Can we talk


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

lexus-sam said:


> I hereby swear that any passengers that rated me less than 5 stars was drunk out of their gourd. And that's the truth.


I like the way you think!


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Tophat said:


> I honestly don't see a difference. I don't agree people who now have to pay every single time they go to and from work because they have lost their license due to using poor judgment will use the rating system objectively, if anything it gives them an opportunity to abuse it.


If they keep abusing the system they will someday run out of drivers (with the number of drivers it might take awhile) Uber policy not to match rider and driver who have scored each other a three or lower.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> If they keep abusing the system they will someday run out of drivers (with the number of drivers it might take awhile) Uber policy not to match rider and driver who have scored each other a three or lower.


Incorrect. That is Lyft's policy.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Incorrect. That is Lyft's policy.


To add - SideCar has a "block list" for any riders you don't want in your vehicle, which is even better then Lyft's 3 stars or less/no match setup.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

lexus-sam said:


> How did u get 5s. Can we talk


Simply make it a point to explain to your paxs how flawed the rating system is. The paxs don't understand that a rating of 4 stars is the same as telling Uber, "Fire this driver immediately." Once they understand that, the paxs will not rate 4's again. In the last three weeks I have gotten only fives. I get congratulatory notes from Uber in my weekly driver summary for getting only fives.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Any system that allows people under the influence of drugs or alcohol, people that work for competitors or rival organizations, or people that may just be having a bad day to interfere with a working man's livelihood, while at the same time does not allow for the defense of any allegations made is ridiculous and an offense to common sense. Do you realize that all it would take is a rival cab company to ride us for a few days and half of us would be fired. What is worse is Uber employees that do not even have a drivers license, have never driven a car, and have never experienced driving in their city are able to rate drivers also.

Any regular person that commutes into a major city daily can tell you that at least once per day they have a close call or near accident with another motorist. They commute into the city about an hour drive. An Uber driver drives in, out, and round-a-bout all different hours of the day and some do it all day every week. If a regular commuter has one close call per day, how many close calls should Uber drivers get? Drivers should be reviewed by drivers that have a background in driving, know the difficulties drivers face, and understand the problems drivers have to overcome. The existing rating system is bullshit and has already likely allowed good drivers to be terminated by some dip-stick that knows nothing.

It would help if riders didn't think that 1 star was bad, 3 stars good, and 5 stars excellent.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> Any system that allows people under the influence of drugs or alcohol, people that work for competitors or rival organizations, or people that may just be having a bad day to interfere with a working man's livelihood, while at the same time does not allow for the defense of any allegations made is ridiculous and an offense to common sense. Do you realize that all it would take is a rival cab company to ride us for a few days and half of us would be fired. What is worse is Uber employees that do not even have a drivers license, have never driven a car, and have never experienced driving in their city are able to rate drivers also.
> 
> Any regular person that commutes into a major city daily can tell you that at least once per day they have a close call or near accident with another motorist. They commute into the city about an hour drive. An Uber driver drives in, out, and round-a-bout all different hours of the day and some do it all day every week. If a regular commuter has one close call per day, how many close calls should Uber drivers get? Drivers should be reviewed by drivers that have a background in driving, know the difficulties drivers face, and understand the problems drivers have to overcome. The existing rating system is bullshit and has already likely allowed good drivers to be terminated by some dip-stick that knows nothing.
> 
> It would help if riders didn't think that 1 star was bad, 3 stars good, and 5 stars excellent.


Amen, brother. Amen.
And you didn't even touch on the fact that the driver rating system is so horribly flawed from a statistical point of view that the driver rating values are wholly meaningless from any empirical perspective. However, I have educated Uber execs to this fact personally, but no one at Uber cares that the driver rating system possesses zero real-world value.


----------



## Tophat (Sep 4, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> Any system that allows people under the influence of drugs or alcohol, people that work for competitors or rival organizations, or people that may just be having a bad day to interfere with a working man's livelihood, while at the same time does not allow for the defense of any allegations made is ridiculous and an offense to common sense. Do you realize that all it would take is a rival cab company to ride us for a few days and half of us would be fired. What is worse is Uber employees that do not even have a drivers license, have never driven a car, and have never experienced driving in their city are able to rate drivers also.
> 
> Any regular person that commutes into a major city daily can tell you that at least once per day they have a close call or near accident with another motorist. They commute into the city about an hour drive. An Uber driver drives in, out, and round-a-bout all different hours of the day and some do it all day every week. If a regular commuter has one close call per day, how many close calls should Uber drivers get? Drivers should be reviewed by drivers that have a background in driving, know the difficulties drivers face, and understand the problems drivers have to overcome. The existing rating system is bullshit and has already likely allowed good drivers to be terminated by some dip-stick that knows nothing.
> 
> It would help if riders didn't think that 1 star was bad, 3 stars good, and 5 stars excellent.


Thank you, very well said!


----------



## admpln (Jan 27, 2015)

The attitudes like the ones I see in this thread are the reason the ratings exist. 95% of my pax are drunk due to the hours I drive and I still maintain great ratings. In my experience, a drunk person is more likely to just hit 5 stars than a sober person who still has the mental faculties to criticize what went on during the trip. Just drive safely, get them to their destination, and don't be a dick to them


----------

